# Adobe actually listened to us!



## CyberFoxx (Oct 19, 2006)

OK, I admit that some of you Windows users out there might not actually care about this, but us Furry Linux users can finally see Flash 8 content! That's right, Adobe finally released the Flash 9 Player Beta for Linux. You Windows users have no idea what it's like when almost half the web is inaccessable due to page designers using Flash 8 content.

Heh, now I can stop sending out angry e-mails. ^_^


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 19, 2006)

Heh, I run Windows and I _still_ hate websites that are mostly flash-based. It totally screws up with my browsing preferences (ie tabs). I don't think you were missing that much as far as the interweb-pageviewing goes.

On the other hand, now you can use youtube, right?


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, YouTube worked "OK" with Flash 7. Just, well, Flash 7 for Linux was somewhat borked, it had really bad A/V sync problems. Thankfully they fixed it with Flash 9. ^_^

BTW, the FlashBlock and NoScript extensions for Firefox work quite well, just don't use them together. (FlashBlock uses JavaScript to "block" the SWF, which NoScript will disable.) I recommend NoScript personaly. Sure, you have to build a whitelist of sites to allow JavaScript/Java/Flash/etc, but it's a true safer browsing experiance in the long run. And it's not that much of a pain, once you add a server, it'll auto-refresh the page for you, so the JavaScript/Java/Flash/etc can start working.

Still, I'm really happy that Flash 9 is out. There's so many Flash 8 hentai SWFs out there. And the outright lower CPU usage is amazing too. No more having to switch to low quality even on my Celeron 3.12Ghz. ^_^


----------



## darkdoomer (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah, i heard 'bout it. now let's hope they'll port flashMX and dream on linux. coz' crossoverOffice really sucks.


----------



## AnraX (Dec 27, 2006)

yay finaly


----------



## Aikon (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe the flash team listened, but the Photoshop guys still haven't implemented a rotating canvas feature a' la Painter yet.  

We're at version 10 now (Cs3), and Painter has had it since what, 6?  Hell maybe even before that.  Adobe knows there's a lot of illustrators that use Photoshop too, they just think we're too small a market.  Grrrrrr.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 28, 2006)

Rotating canvas, as in what? Rotating 90 degrees, or freely rotating it to suit a stroke?


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Dec 28, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Rotating canvas, as in what? Rotating 90 degrees, or freely rotating it to suit a stroke?



Free lossless rotation of the canvas, as you would a piece of paper, in order to make more natural strokes. Painter has had this implemented for some time. Photoshop can rotate the canvas in a roundabout way, but it's not lossless. See http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?forumid=72&catid=626&threadid=1224114&enterthread=y for more details.


----------



## Aikon (Dec 29, 2006)

moebius_wazlib said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You even provided the exact discussion I was thinking about when I wrote that, GMTA.Â Â


----------



## tesfox (Jan 15, 2007)

Well that's all fine and dandy, but what Adobe really needs to do is port the linux flash player to FreeBSD.  The only way I have flash is using the linux player with a really convoluted and buggy set of wrappers so firefox can use it.  Sound dosen't work on YouTube, nor do some flash7 based sites and FF crashes maybe 8% of the time... where with the linux player on linux it almost never crashed for me...  Oh well... Just a little rant...  Later.


----------

